# Any point in tuning a 180bhp TT?



## dubsingh (Aug 22, 2006)

As I have seen and read so many TT owners tuning their 225BHP TTs. I was wondering if there was any point in tuning a 180BHP, and wat stages and prices would I be looking at?

In this forum, who has the biggest BHP from a 180BHP TT here?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

IRC the 180 with a good remap will go to around 210bhp , the turbo on the 180 has less lag than the 225 so should be quite brisk :twisted:


----------



## dubsingh (Aug 22, 2006)

conlechi said:


> IRC the 180 with a good remap will go to around 210bhp , the turbo on the 180 has less lag than the 225 so should be quite brisk :twisted:


thanks Conlechi!

wud there be much difference in performance, even though it has an extra 30BHP? and would this be a remap only? Revo, AMD, custom code, etc.

Because my local dealer asked if I would like a trial with Revo.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Remap only would do it yeah, on the 225 we normally upgrade the Divertor Valve to cope with the extra pressure, not sure if it's needed on the 180 tho but worth checking out.

I would personally steer clear of the remap trials, in particular the Revo. They are known to leave their code in the ecu after the trial ends making it an extra cost to have your ecu put back to standard before having a full remap applied.

The extra 40 - 50 bph on the 225 models with a remap is a staggering difference. I'm sure the extra 30 on the 180 would be just as noticable.

Do it! 

Nick


----------



## dubsingh (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Nick!

for the advice there regarding the trial!

Obviously, from people talking about bigger power difference on the 225 tuning, and seeing only 30BHP on the 180bhp TT. Doesnt sound fair!! :?

but I guess there is a difference in feel, im sure from a 30BHP hike!

After the remap to 210bhp. Wat can be done next? bigger turbo (225 turbo) and intercooler...wat else?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

dubsingh said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > IRC the 180 with a good remap will go to around 210bhp , the turbo on the 180 has less lag than the 225 so should be quite brisk :twisted:
> ...


 Yep, definatly  
I have owned both 180 and 225 , the pick up response on the 180 is quicker than the 225 as standard as it has less lag due to the slightly smaller Turbo so with a remap it will be even better with extra Torque and BHP :twisted: 
Try a good company like AMD www.amdtechnik.com or APS www.autops.co.uk
They will advise you what you will need , i have an AMD custom remap which has transformed my TT 

As Nem has said steer away from trials they are known to run out and leave your car with less power than standard

Best Mod you can do


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

dubsingh said:


> After the remap to 210bhp. Wat can be done next? bigger turbo (225 turbo) and intercooler...wat else?


After that it becomes a problem of how much it costs to get more power over the cost of trading in the car for a 225 model.

The for 225's to get from 265 to 280 you can do the induction, exhaust, cats and get a bit more which I imagine you can copy on the 180. After that it's Â£3000 - Â£5000 for a large turbo conversion to get over 300 bhp.

So you can see the point in maybe just trading for a 225 model for the costs. It may be easier on the 180 to take the turbo and other items from the 225 and implant on the 180 but again it's a balance between cost and bhp outcome.

Best people to speak to are AmD or APS and see what they can offer.

Hve a look here on the Amd site for an idea of the scale: http://www.amdtechnik.com/products.vari ... riantid=32

Nick


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

dubsingh said:


> As I have seen and read so many TT owners tuning their 225BHP TTs. I was wondering if there was any point in tuning a 180BHP, and wat stages and prices would I be looking at?


Yes! No doubt the 225 is a better platform with stronger internals. That said, I wouldn't hesitate to tune a 180. I've seen some APR stage III 180's with 300+ bhp.


----------



## dubsingh (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks guys!

definately shared some light on my 180 TT. And yes, defo taken note of the trial!!Otherwise me wud have done it!!

Because im no speed freak! and for the use im having with the car. I am happy now, but im sure I will be satisfied with even a 30BHP+ wack.

yeah will try AMD, had a friend who had his S3 AMD, and thought running the next stage up for more power, he went with Custom Code. Which was great at higher speed, but not as drivable as he had with AMD lower stage.

I guess his lesson was even though you go for lots more power and silly money upgrade, theres always a sacrific somewhere.

As for me, drivability is most important and balance. And 210bhp is enough for now :wink:

oh costs?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have Revo stage 2 Samcos Forge DV Wak box and Sports exhaust fitted to my 180 Golf anni defo worth doing now putting out 220 BHP  and you can defo tell it :twisted:


----------



## DK_Jacob (Feb 5, 2007)

Mine 180 is remapped to 219bhp by a tuning compagny here in denmark. Only problem is, thatÂ´s only a front wheel drive model, so it's hard to awoid the ESP from "kicking" in...
-Jacob


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Mines a 150 roadster re-mapped with AMD one-click now running at 207bhp well worth having it done uprate your dv as well though.


----------



## dubsingh (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes......thanks guys!

think i'll do mine soon :lol:

Barton TT, uprate 'dv', stupid me dont know what that is.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

diverter valve. :lol: http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... t=FMCL007P :wink:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

The 180TT is still a very good engine. It has the slightly smaller KO3s turbo.

I had a Golf 180 with the exact same engine as your TT. Took it to AmD, had a rr remap and had a powerflow custom exhaust (R32 rear bumper fitted) and the Golf achieved 227BHp on the rollers.

The difference was unbelievable! That is 47BHP not 30!

Avoid the Revo free trial, it causes problems if you dont have the full map afterwards. I cannot recomend AmD enough!


----------



## dubsingh (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Scott!

yeah heard a lot of good reviews with AMD!

cheers :wink:


----------



## pcr100 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi.

I own a 180 Hp TT with a mapping from a for me unknown manufaturer since it was already installed when i purchased the car. They informed that it should be approx. 220 HP.

I have noticed you always say stronger internals in the 225. Could you please give a more detailed description? Are you talking only about the pistons and piston rods?

And is this the reason for the compression difference in the engines? And a last question: What about the rest of the drivechain if lets say i get some fancy pistons and stuff and go for approx. 300 hp?

As the prizes for cars are quite high here in Norway the break even point for when to buy a 225 original might be a bit higher. Of cource i would like to have the 4x4 as well, but i decided not to drag around aditional wheight and more fuel consumption since i live in a place where 4 wheel drive is not necesary...... (which actually make no sence since i now would like it to tune it, but who cares?) 8)


----------

